# gas in france and spain



## 101881 (Nov 23, 2006)

:?: 

Hi there
I am pretty new to the continental touring game
we intend to visit france at the beginning of september and hopefully move on to spain as well.....we have a 2004 autocruise starquest with the fixed gas regulator that takes both butane and propane with a different hose for each...6kg bottles
when i run out while i am abroad what can i buy that will be suitable to use and will i be able to fit to my set up

any help will be appreciated

Scrimmy


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

You can buy international adapters from Gaslow..

For France Part No 01-6010/01-1672

and Spain Part No 01-6010/01-1671

http://www.gaslow.co.uk/pages/products.htm

Gaslow don't reply to emails, if in any doubt about your requirements give them a call..


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

*gas adaptors for various eureopean countries*

Following on from above, because we will be away for several months and will need to replace gas - propane 6 kgs, can we buy this and do we just need an adaptor to fit it to our unit, and because we are going to different countries, do we need a different adaptor for each country. I have followed link to Gaslow but it all seems so confusing. Why can't it all be the same :roll:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

you wont easily be able to just exchange your bottles like you do here as calor isnt supported very well on the continent. 

As i see it you have 2 main alternatives.
1. buy a new bottle ang reg each time you run out (expensive)
2 purchase at least one refillable bottle (gaslow do one as do others) together with the 3 adaptors that will allow you to fill up from a normal lpg dispenser at a garage. this works in uk too and if you use a lot of gas you will recoup the outlay as to fill a 6kg from empty will cost about £4. and of course you dont hane to wait till you run out.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

Calor is not available anywhere outside the UK.

If you buy the bottle adapters from Gaslow you don't need new regulators for the French or Spanish bottles. French bottles can be bought from nearly every garage, not so easy in Spain where you need to have a permanent address to buy.. best bet is to advertise on here for an empty Spanish bottle, then exchange in Spain.

Search the gaslow site with the part numbers I gave or call them for advice.

Refillable bottles are great for UK, France, Portugal and most other EU countries but not in Spain where LPG is not widely available, I've never found any, some others aparently have.

If you go the refillable route ask on this site for locations in Spain that people *have acutally used*.. .. not ideal is it.. :roll:


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

The trouble with LPG is that almost every country is different and, eventually, you will work out your own solution. Scotjimland is right that LPG (autogas) is not widely available. You will need to look at the Repsol website to find the 24 locations. There is not much sense in driving 30-50 miles to refill unless you just happen to be driving that way on the day that you feel you need to replenish.
Almost every motorhomer you talk to will have a different solution. This is ours. If you are spending some considerable time in Spain it is actually worth getting a Spanish butane cylinder (we got ours at a caravan site and were not asked for a permanent address) and regulator (DIY store) and simply change it at almost any garage. I advise butane and not propane because the regulators are different and you will need one and, most importantly, most garages only stock Butane. Total cost of the purchases was about €50 but the cost of cylinder refills in Spain is actually cheaper than autogas because of the tax. Once you've bought it you can use it for ever.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I have found that most continental bottles are wider than 6/7kg calor gas and will not fit my (swift) or my last (Elddis) motorhome. But other models may be different. Please tell me if I am wrong!
The only absolutely safe solution is to get a couple of camping gas cylinders but they are only about 3kg, cost more(non-refundable) and being butane will not work below about 5 degreesC.
They can however be swapped more or less anywhere.
Refillable cylinders are quite expensive to fit, but if you use a lot of gas or want to operate at lower temperature they cost much less to run and can be filled in all countries in Europe all be it in some countries you need to know where to go.

I hope that someone will correct me where I am wrong about any of the above.

Safariboy


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I have said this before but will now repeat it, get yourself a camping gaz cylinder secondhand for about £5, they can be exchanged in UK ,France ,Spain therefore you should always have a solution, they are expensive to refill in UK and France, cheaper in Spain but the answer is to use calor till you get down to half reserves then change to camping gaz and when you get to Spain if you want to have a spanish cepsa bottle with adaptor PM me and I can get you one, you can return the bottle to me as you are ready to leave so only paying for gas (very cheap)or keep the bottle or sell it back in the UK if you only need it once , this is the setup we use and it works perfectly and economically, last weekend for us Spain south coast, next weekend Monaco. St Tropez, I expect one cepsa bottle will still be at least half full, dont forget the sun shines here so gas usage is not heavy, no heating should be needed in Sept, the fridge is the biggest drain, the other handy use for a gaz bottle is a portable BBQ nice and small to transport


----------



## 97751 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for all advice. Have been in contact with Gaslow and will be going down refillable route. Possibly one 11kg and keep 6kg butane as back up. Spoke to very helpful chap called Ernie from Gaslow. Booked in for next Monday at Lincoln.Then back over to France on Friday to Calais and going to try and find some sun :lol:


----------

